# NBA Regular Season Game 14: Chicago Bulls @ Houston Rockets



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Bulls-Rockets Preview 

Bulls-Rockets Box Score

Bulls 5-5
Rockets 3-10

GO ROCKETS

- Tha Shark


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

10-10 game...Rockets getting the ball to Yao and its working.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Bulls 27
Rockets 22

end 1st...

Rockets got Yao the ball early, and Yao did pretty well at the start.

I like starting Swift at SF, makes the Bulls D come out to guard Swift, since Stro can make that 17 footer.

Othella Harrington is making that little 15 foot jump shot, so we might have to start coming out at him to alter that shot.

I like our chances in this one so far. :clap:


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i am going to reply because i feel bad that it seems as if you are talking to yourself



i too like swift starting at the SF...

can the rockets start tmac at the 2, head at the 1, swift at the 3, howard at the 4, and yao at the 5...how would that work out?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Oh God no!

Yao is hurt...he's up tho..  

This can't be good for us in the 2nd half..hopefully we'll still hang in there and win.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

O2K said:


> i am going to reply because i feel bad that it seems as if you are talking to yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, yeah where is everyone? thanxgiving vacation? or is everyone just giving up on our rockets?


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

hang in there till the 4th Q meltdown...
cant we just lead by 10 or 20...oh...daydream,uh?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Bulls 44
Rockets 44

Halftime


Howard - 6 pts, 7 rebs
Yao - 14 pts, 3 rebs

Main Concern for us is the fact that Yao twisted his ankle late in the half and went to the locker after making 2 Fts...should be intresting to see how Yao reacts after the half.

GO ROCKETS!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i'd be posting here, but i dont get the game. who wants to fill me in on what happened to yao?


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

howards rebounding well so far

yao seems alright at the start of the 2nd half


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i'd be posting here, but i dont get the game. who wants to fill me in on what happened to yao?


I missed the moment, but the report says Yao made a slam dunk, then Malik Allen stepped his foot on Yao's ankle when he fell off.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just came back home. Whew, we r only down by 3, not bad, huh?


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

FGM-A 3-12 for Yao.It seems tough for him to make it .500 recently.
but FTM-A 10-11, which is inspiring.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

r u ****ing kidding me? How was that a foul on Yao? Songala or who had his arms rapped around Yao. Totally BS :curse: Even Yao looks so pissed off.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> just came back home. Whew, we r only down by 3, not bad, huh?


now down by 11. Its not even 4th Q yet.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

So now BAXTER plays C?

Stro gotta be smarter in his fouling. He keeps picking up some dumb offensive fouls.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Man...we couldn't buy a bucket in that 3rd quarter. :curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao checked in, great hustle by Yao and Bowen, and Head for 3, Bulls called TO. :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

What a move by Yao!!! 7-0,let's keep the run

now 9-0,that jumper by Yao was really tough


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

This is the Yao we've been missing,this big boy is playing with heart.

oh,no,DA got hurt?no more injury for us, plz


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I just can't believe people still say Yao has no "competitive fire".


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao's playing Tracy in the 4th


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao 30 pts already, has he missed in the 4Q?


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yao's on fire...4th Q!! That's what we neeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

tone wone said:


> Yao's playing Tracy in the 4th


word....
btw, nice avatar. T-MAC in heaven?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lol, Gorden missed both, Wesley And one!!! Tied :clap:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Whoo!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yao's out :curse: !


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

No friggin' way! It is going to be a rough season for this team.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,****,Yao fouled out,what a dumb foul


----------



## Xing (Mar 25, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> oh,****,Yao fouled out,what a dumb foul


Oh, why foul? I hate to see this.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Why does Stro have to miss those easy shots?!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Actually they gave us so many chances to win this…


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd say we bought the loss already in the 3rd Q.
great performence by Yao at 4th Q, which is a good sign.


----------



## single-9 (May 10, 2005)

our defence is horrible. i don't blame yao for that stupid foul.

i


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

We played so well in the 4Q, this hurts the most. The 4th foul of Yao was blatant BS call.

Anyway,December will be a sweet month for us, and TMAC is coming back. we will rock. :wink:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

WTF??????????? Even with TMac in the lineup we would still struggle. Out of the 11 losses with TMac in the lineup we would've probably only won 3 or 4.

This team needs some serious help. I love my team but, have to be honest and say that I haven't watched a full game in almost two weeks. As soon as I see us come out flat I just switch the channel.

LHead is the ony guy playing hard.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Poor Yao, this one really hurts, I hope he can let this one go. Not his fault, guard allowed penatration enabling the other team to hurt his big man. :curse: I'm so sick of our guards letting people drive right by them!!!!!! It wouldn't matter what center we had, anybody would foul out with this team of stooges. Terrible defense on the perimeter kills the Rockets again......I'm getting so sick of this. At least Sura would've grabbed the guy so Yao doesn't pick up the foul... :curse:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> WTF??????????? Even with TMac in the lineup we would still struggle. Out of the 11 losses with TMac in the lineup we would've probably only won 3 or 4.
> 
> This team needs some serious help. I love my team but, have to be honest and say that I haven't watched a full game in almost two weeks. As soon as I see us come out flat I just switch the channel.
> 
> LHead is the ony guy playing hard.



Are u serious?

L to NOK
L to ORL
L to MIA
L to DAL
L to PHO
L to DET
L to CHI

Thats 7 games right there that we were in and had a chance to win...w/o McGrady.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Went to the game tonight. Corporate crowds sucked as usual, they began filing out in the masses even before Yao fouled out. It was extremely loud for a while, though. 

First time I saw Head play live, the guy has some cat like reflexes. Very good with the ball in his hands. Moves poorly without the ball, though. Man to man defense needs some work. 

The story of the season has been our inability to close out games. The story of tonight was getting killed off the pick and roll. JVG has this team running around blindly playing zone in the 4th. Just let them play man to man down the stretch. Ugh. No one more frustrated than Rockets fans right now. I really thought we had this one once Wesley tied the game. Inspiring effort from Yao in the 4th, both Chandler and Sweetney tried to front him throughout the night but he kept them on his back.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh yeah, Yao was getting hammered on his misses in the 3rd quarter. If it wasn't a tap on his arm it was a bodycheck. I was screaming my *** off.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Went to the game tonight. Corporate crowds sucked as usual, they began filing out in the masses even before Yao fouled out. It was extremely loud for a while, though.
> 
> First time I saw Head play live, the guy has some cat like reflexes. Very good with the ball in his hands. Moves poorly without the ball, though. Man to man defense needs some work.
> 
> The story of the season has been our inability to close out games. The story of tonight was getting killed off the pick and roll. JVG has this team running around blindly playing zone in the 4th. Just let them play man to man down the stretch. Ugh. No one more frustrated than Rockets fans right now. I really thought we had this one once Wesley tied the game. Inspiring effort from Yao in the 4th, both Chandler and Sweetney tried to front him throughout the night but he kept them on his back.


im jealous you got to go, but im glad at least some one there was being a real fan.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Sixth foul foils Yao's furious finish  



> Yao Ming limped out of the trainer's room, hobbled to his locker, sat uncomfortably while an ice-pack was secured to his ankle and then plopped his entire left foot into a tub of Betadine, an anti-bacterial solution used to fight infection in the area where a toenail was previously removed.
> 
> All in all, that wasn't so bad. The hard part was watching the final 92 seconds from the bench after Yao fouled out in the Rockets' 94-89 loss to the Chicago Bulls on Saturday night. The truly painful part was seeing all of the hard work that went into rallying from 15 points down in the fourth quarter wasted when the usual defensive breakdowns resulted in a seventh straight defeat.
> 
> ...



I like the passion of Yao in the 4th Q. He did everything possible within his power and capability despite he looked exhausted. Anyone watched the game could see that an obvious rage had been boiling inside of him. After he was fouled out, Yao looked so mad at himself. He was on the sideline muttering in pure disgust and anger. I don't get how ppl doubt this guy's heart. He is not so vocal like some other NBA players, and he may appear reserved most of the time, especially when he is in America but he is definitely a fighter inside. I have been watching him play since like 1997, I know there is always a fire that burns inside him with a huge desire to win. I remember in one game (China Vs. Yugoslavia) years ago, Yugoslavia led by 30 + pts in the 4 Q, Yao was the only one who hadn't given up and still kept fighting, then he sprained his ankle when trying so hard to grab a ball bouncing out of bound. From that time, I started to like this boy (I didn't like him at first and actually I didn't like any chinese player before cuz most chinese players play without any passion and any desire for win).


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I like the passion of Yao in the 4th Q. He did everything possible within his power and capability despite he looked exhausted. Anyone watched the game could see that an obvious rage had been boiling inside of him. After he was fouled out, Yao looked so mad at himself. He was on the sideline muttering in pure disgust and anger. I don't get how ppl doubt this guy's heart. He is not so vocal like some other NBA players, and he may appear reserved most of the time, especially when he is in America but he is definitely a fighter inside. I have been watching him play since like 1997, I know there is always a fire that burns inside him with a huge desire to win. I remember in one game (China Vs. Yugoslavia) years ago, Yugoslavia led by 30 + pts in the 4 Q, Yao was the only one who hadn't given up and still kept fighting, then he sprained his ankle when trying so hard to grab a ball bouncing out of bound. From that time, I started to like this boy (I didn't like him at first and actually I didn't like any chinese player before cuz most chinese players play without any passion and any desire for win).


no doubt hes a real fighter,but i dont think he should blame himself with his face full of anger. Its kinda self-destructive and uninspiring.The other guys on the floor feel discouraged to see this. If I were Yao, I'd encourage the guys to play their best and win this game by a few words(like "C'mon, u can make it"---I dunno,how would u say that?)when I was fouled out.At least I would show confidence on our fellows in winning this game. If we lost, I'd say its all my fault to have such a stupid foul. T-MAC's better at this.That's why he can be the leader.
maybe its Yao's personal character,but if he looks confident consistently,things may get better.


----------

